# Don't come a knocking when the ECB's a Rockin



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

1505345854897-1473310200.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

15053460091102135023053.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Thought I would get some beef ribs rendering some fat before I shut it down to reality temps. [emoji]128514[/emoji]













IMG_20170913_192938.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm doing a small 2 bone beef back rib section for dinner. No deflector or water pan. Just 2 layers of heavy foil under the ribs that I will also wrap them in later for about 2 hours.. 












IMG_20170913_191704.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

SPOG is all I'm doing . Trying to do these for 3 hours to see what happens. The coals and wood chunks are on the water pan position directly under the meat on the top rack.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Dropped 100 degrees in 10 minutes. Closed down all but 1 damper . Lol 













IMG_20170913_192846.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Used a bunch of RO Ridge leftover from last weekend's meatloaf .. a small chimney half full of new ridge from HD


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Not sure what temp that foil protected area is at but the grate temp is 420 now.. about 20 minutes its been on there. Can hear that meat sizzling through the top dampers [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok.. 30 minutes and am at 400° now. Toned it down some more. Going for 350 in foil for 2 hours after the initial 1 hour higher temp cook with the smoke.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

I decided to use some butter and zip sauce reduction to foil the ribs. The minced garlic should add some zip too.












IMG_20170913_202438.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Did a quick temp check on the meat. 155 after 1 hour. I reduced and used my sauce in the foil.












IMG_20170913_203516.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


















IMG_20170913_203936.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017





All foiled and back on .












IMG_20170913_204005.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Lmao.. had to go back and shut it all down.. the lid off caused a big spike. But it's just for a few I hope..












IMG_20170913_204733.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow! My adjustments lowered temps 70° in 10 minutes. [emoji]128556[/emoji]












1505350768101770316593.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Guess I'm gonna have broccoli with some cheese whiz and butter sauce with the ribs. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2017)

Cheese wiz???????????

Melt some good cheese on them.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

100° lowered in 20 minutes with dampers is cool [emoji]128077[/emoji] 












15053515513962042818250.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Cheese wiz???????????
> 
> 
> 
> Melt some good cheese on them.



Lol.. I have some dairy fresh brand extra sharp cheddar cheese.. it's in an 8 oz block.. I will grate some.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

So now.. another hour at this temp range in foil.. Will see what happens 













1505352090671-865368899.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Filler material 












IMG_20170913_212342.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


















IMG_20170913_212356.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017






:popcorn


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

I think after hour 2 in the foil I will check the IT and do a little probe tender check . If they were at 155 before I foiled them... should be 230 after 2 more hours I bet. Running close to 350  dome temp and those in foil.. the fat is probably gone [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

[emoji]128077[/emoji]












IMG_20170913_214939.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Hmm.. right off the ECB and official temp is 208 everywhere.. not bad 












IMG_20170913_223734.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017





So now I let the beef rest in mostly covered foil for a few while my veggies heat up. 












IMG_20170913_223846.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

3 hours and almost dead on my goal.. they are pull of bone tender. Well,.. I don't see much fat now though either could sauce and broil too..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks good. I put a little sauce on. Broiler heated it a tad. 












IMG_20170913_225101.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


















IMG_20170913_225738.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Good smoke and a ring.. just an hour exposed.












IMG_20170913_230420.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017





Done..Done.. to a T done.. 












IMG_20170913_230406.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

Pulled off the bone easy too.. 3 hour cook was great..












IMG_20170913_231007.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


















IMG_20170913_231048.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 13, 2017)

This concludes the 3 hour ECB high temp/ foiled beef ribs trial! 
Have a nice day! [emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 14, 2017)

Plenty of smoke in one hour. Could have took the ribs off 20 minutes sooner. Fall apart with smoke ring. Could have made nice pulled beef sammies.  ECB 1-2 method is born. I'm calling it the 1-2 Punch .  1 hour 400 Deg. Foil 2 hours 350 degrees. Beautiful beef ribs. Have to try this on baby backs now. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

Should've put this in beef..

Shows what you could do with the cheaper beef back ribs.. would make good pulled beef.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 21, 2017)

[emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------

